# Ford 4000 power steering



## genestill (Jun 15, 2015)

I cannot locate the pwr steering pump from the manual photo. Pwr steering is out and want to check fluid level. Is the reservoir beneath the generator for the pwr steering? There is a wide-holes screen in the reservoir, but no strip hanging from the cap as shown in the photo to check the level. Any help? Thanks!

I have just read the pwr steering thread on the Ford 5000, which I assume is similar to mine. I still don't know where the reservoir is, but it looks like I have a much bigger problem than I thought. I am not a mechanic.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

I think you have found the correct reservoir. The oil level should be even with the fill port. If you can's see any oil, it's certainly low.


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy genestill,

See item#20 in the inset (upper left corner) of the attached diagram. Is this the reservoir you have?? 

Please note that there are two completely different versions of the 4000. The early version (4 cylinder) was made 1962-1964. The latter version (3 cylinder)was made 1965-1974. Which do you have??


----------



## genestill (Jun 15, 2015)

*Diagram Works*

Thanks, Fedup

I appreciate your help.

Thanks, EdF

I've downloaded the diagram, and that should work. I have a 3-cylinder '65 tractor. It's amazing, but it just keep running with too little maintenance--NEVER own a shared piece of eqmt! I have read some previous posts on pew steering, and I surely hope fluid level is our problem. It looks way complicated beyond that.


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Attached is a parts diagram of the power steering pump that you should have. It was installed on 3 cylinder Ford 4000's from 1965 to April 1970. After 4/1970 they switched to the more modern PS pump. Note that there is a filter in your reservoir. 

Once you fill the PS reservoir, steer full right (engine running), refill reservoir, steer full left and refill reservoir once again. This gets the air out of the system. For ease of steering, it is best to jack up the front axle during this process.


----------

